
Wall Street Tours the Tesla Factory and Loves What It Sees - decampj4
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-14/wall-street-tours-the-tesla-factory-and-loves-what-it-sees
======
julie1
Wall streets tends to love what customers hate.

Like proprietary stuff, impossibility to repair your product, turning solid
buys into rents with added services, people finding a way to pollute without
paying (because batteries are not made of roses), bundling services, de facto
monopolies... breaking regulated market (like car distribution) ...

I don't feel thrilled when wall street or any stock exchange is thrilled.
Pretty much the opposite.

